# Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta



## zdravko (9. Dezember 2004)

hallo zusammen bin neu hier und habe gesehen das zum Thema Kroatien
wenig vorhanden ist.
[Editiert von Thomas9904 wegen Schleichwerbung
Nachdem das erste Thema gleichlautenden Inhaltes verschoben wurde und eine Mail mit entsprechenden Hinweisen an den Autor rausging, war innerhlab weniger Minuten hier das zweite Posting mit Schleichwerbung.
Nicht gerade seriös, zudem den Boardregeln widersprechend und da ohne Reaktion auf meine Mail hiermit auch eine Verwarnung!]


----------



## zdravko (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

...soweit ich gesehen habe sind in *jedem drittem Beitrag verlinkungen*....wenn Sie auf so

 ein gutes Angebot meinerseits verzichten können dann Gott mit Ihnen....und nur zu 
  mit  Norwegen u.s.w.    Zdravko


----------



## Karstein (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Natürlich sind hier Verlinkungen - von Mitgliedern, die ohne irgendein finanzielles Interesse im Background den anderen Mitgliedern gute Informationen näherbringen möchten! Und dies auch nur bei Mitgliedern, die wenigstens schon mehrere inhaltsvolle Postings zum Thema Angeln in das Anglerboard gesetzt haben.

Für Werbung auf eigenen Vorteil und für die eigene Firma schließen Sie bitte eine Werbepartnerschaft mit Herrn Finkbeiner ab, so wie die Dutzende anderer Firmen hier auch. 

Gott ist immer mit mir, so hoffe ich.

Karsten


----------



## Palometta (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Gott ist immer mit mir, so hoffe ich.
> 
> Karsten



Zu mindestens Petrus  |supergri  wie man so hört  :m 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Karstein (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

@ Palometta: nur, weil Petrus immer zum Saison-Beginn ein paar Tropfen Malt in´s Wasser bekommt!  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Ich finde die "Anmache" von zdravko schlicht unverschämt.

Zum einen: Selbstverständlich gibt es viele Verlinkungen, zum einen die unserer 
Werbekunden, zum anderen Tipps von Mitgliedern.

Ausserdem hat der Herr von mir nach verschieben seines ersten Beitrages sofort eine freundliche Mail von mir erhalten (wie jeder andre Schleichwerber auch), wir wissen auch, dass viele (leider) die Regeln akzeptieren ohne sie zu lesen.

Andere setzen sich daraufhin mit uns  in Verbindung, manche entschuldigen sich, manche machen dann wirklich seriös Werbung.

Dass man aber so wie der Herr hier auf die Mail nicht reagiert und statt dessen gleich wieder einen zweiten Thread eröffnet und  das wieder mit der gleichen Schleichwerbung, das zeigt deutlich was man von der Seriosität solcher Leute zu halten hat.

Schade, denn das wäre siche auch für viele Angler ein interessantes Ziel gewesen., aber sicher gibt es dort auch Anbieter die sich in einem Forum gesittet und seriös benehmen können.


----------



## Pitchy (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Kann danur zustimmen!
Da ich selber zu Hälfte aus Kroatien komme und fast 80% aller Sommer dort unten am Meerverbracht habe.
Kroatien ist nicht nur ein tolles Urlaubsland für Sonnenanbeter oder größere Familien die sich teure Urlaube in Spanien, Italien etc. nicht mehr leisten können.
Kroatien bietet auch den Anglern schöne Möglichkeiten.
Vom Bootangeln auf dem Meer, über das Brandungs- und Küstenaglen bis hin zum Süßwasserfischen ist alles da und die NAtur dort ist sicherlich noch ein wenig intakter als bei uns #6 
Immer wieder gab es in letzter Zeit tolle Meldungen über wahnsinns Fänge in der Adria was das Hochseeangeln angeht! Unt teuer wird so ein Trip auch nicht. Die ganze Küste ist jetzt seit Sommer2004 bequem über eine neue Autobahn erreichbar. Für eine Ferienwohung (6 Personen) auf der Insel Brac bei Split haben wir in der Hauptsaison 60€/Tag gezahlt, das sind grad 10€/Tag pro Person, für eine nagelneue Ferienwohung 10m vom Starnd entfehrnt und 500m vom Ortskern entfehrnt! WoW oder?!
Für ein Menü im REstaurant haben wir inkl. Getränk (0,5l Bier)   ca. 10 EUR gezahlt bei guten Portionen.
Es ist alllerdings anzumerken, dass sich im nördl. Küstenabschnitt Kroatiens die Preise an der Küste sehr schnell an den Nachbarländern wie Italien angenähert haben.
Wirklich günstig ist es allerdings wie schon bschrieben im Südl. Teil des LAndes um Split, Makarska und Dribrovnik rum.

Auch die Süßwasser-Angler würden in Kroatien nicht zu kurz kommen!
Die Plitvica Seen sind ja schon vielen ein Beriff! Drehort der Karl May Fime, riesen Naurschutzgebiet, tolle Wasserfälle in mitten der unberührten NAtur und jede jede MEnge glasklares Wasser! Angler aud Kanada machen sogar dort extra Urlaub, um einemal diese Seen zu befischen! ICh selber bin auf der Fahrt in den Süden schon sehr oft an diesen Seen vorbeigefahren und sie sind wirklich wunderschön! Bur befischt habe ich so noch nicht.

Dan gibts noch nen Geheimtipp von mir:
In Kroatien heisst die Donau "Drava. Diese habe ich im Nord.-Westl. Teil roatien bei der Stadt Varazdin mit meinem dort lebenden Opa befischt.

In dieser Redion hat die Drava so viel Wasser und Uferflächen umgeben Wäldern zu bieten, dass es einfach zu viele faszinierende Angelplätze für einen Urlaub gibt. Und Fisch gibts da? SOwas kennen wir hier in good old Germany aus einem öffentl. grossen Angelgewässer wie die Donau gar nicht.
Hecht von über 1m ist da normal, da es nicht das Problem der Überfischung gibt und auch die NAtur noch super funktioniert und die Tiere in vielen Bereichen der Flussregion "fast gar nicht" beangelt werden.

Nunja jetzt hör ich aber auf!
Zumindest hoffe ich das ich hier ganz ohne Werbung einen klienen Einblick in die ANgelweelt Kroatiens geben konnte.
NAtürlich gebe ich gerne Tipp`S etc., bin aber selber eher der Urlaubsprofi anstatt der Angelprofi für Kroatien  |supergri 

By Euer Pitchy


----------



## anglerbraut (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Hallo,

na das ist ja mal ne tolle Urlaubsauskunft. Würde auch mal gerne nach Kroation zum ANgeln fahren.
Wußte übrigens gar nicht - schäm#t  - daß die Donau da durchfließt. Ich habe nämlich die Donau in Deggendort/Bayr. Wald jahrelang befischt. Sind die Gegebenheiten in Kroatien ähnlich wie bei uns?

Ich war mal mit Freunden bei Borek zum Tauchen im Mittelmeer. Wo in Kroation sollte man  dann am besten hinfahren zum angeln? Schöne Seen oder so?#c 

Und sind die von Dir bzw. Ihnen beschriebenen glasklaren Seen dann nicht sehr schwer zu beangeln von wegen Sichtigkeit und so?

Freue mich über eine Antwort, bis denn dann|bla:


----------



## wave (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

hallo anglerbraut,

das angeln in kroatien ist sehr vielseitig.
du kannst vom big game, über küstenfischen,brandungsfischen,bis hin zum karpfen und welsangeln und fliegenfischen alles machen!
sag mal was deine interessen sind, dann kann ich dir genau sagen wo und wann du am besten fischen kannst.
viele grüße


----------



## anglerbraut (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Hallo, Kroation-Profis,|wavey: 

also dann lege ich mal los mit dem Wunschzettel:

Ich hätte gerne eine Hütte am See ( die find ich noch selber) evtl. mit Ruderboote. Karpfen- und Welsangeln hört sich schon mal klasse an. Gibt es auch den üblichen Weißfischbestand?|rolleyes 
Auch bei Flüssen ( evtl. mit Forellen usw. ) würde ichnicht nein sagen.

Meeresangeln liegt mir nicht so, habe auch keine Ausrüstung dafür. Mit Salzwasser soll ja nicht zu spaßen sein.|gr: 

Also legt mal los, und vielen Dank auch.#6


----------



## wave (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

moin anglerbraut,

ich empfehle dir an den vransko jezero zu fahren.
dieser ca. 25km lange süßwassersee liegt ca. 40 km südlich von zadar.
dort gibt es direkt am see einen schönen campingplatz.
der fischbestand besteht hauptsächlich aus wildkarpfen und welsen.
weißfische ohne ende.
meeresangeln ist auch möglich, bootscharter auf thun, hai etc.gibt es in der nähe, im örtchen jezera.
eigenes gerät brauchst du nicht, die boote sind top ausgerüstet.
ca. 1 std. entfernt liegt der fluß gacka, der zu den besten salmonidengewässern in südeuropa zählt, dort ist aber nur fliegenfischen erlaubt.
strände, sightseeing usw. ist alles um die ecke.
wenn du nooch mehr infos brauchst, dann sag bescheid!


----------



## Regentaucher (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Klasse Infos die man hier kriegt -> Anglerboard eben :m  :m  :m 

Meine Holde hat als Ferienziel  "Medulin" in Istrien ausgesucht. Kennt das jemand oder hat vielleicht jemand Tipps...

Bestimmt oder #h 

Regentaucher
*der seit 3 Jahren keinen gescheiten Urlaub gemacht hat*


----------



## wave (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

hallo regentaucher,

zu welcher jahreszeit bist du denn in istrien?
zum küstenfischen in kroatien gibt es einen thread unter brandungsangeln mit dem titel brandungsangeln in kroatien.
da gibt es schon jede menge infos wie man an der adriaküste erfolgreich sein kann.
für gebietsspezifische infos mal die jahreszeit mitteilen!
viele grüße


----------



## Regentaucher (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

wave: danke für den Tip :m 

Juni wirds wohl werden!


----------



## anglerbraut (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Hallo, wave,

klasse Tip, da muß ich hin. Welche Jahreszeiten sind denn am besten?

Wie lange bräuchte man ungefähr zum Fahren von München aus? Aber gut, daß kann ich auch in der Karte nachschauen.|rolleyes 

Vielen DAnk erstmal, vielleicht kann ichdir auch mal aushelfen.

Tschü:m


----------



## wave (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

hallo,

von münchen aus brauchst du ca. 8-9 std.
ist ganz bequem zu erreichen, da die autobhn von zagreb an die küste jetzt fertig ist. mach bloß nicht den fehler und nimm die küstenstr.!


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Moin Moin ,
danke Pitchy und wave . An Kroatien habe ich was angeln noch nie gedacht , aber es ist ja doch ganz interessant was Ihr darüber schreibt  . Werde es mir mal durch den Kopp gehen lassen  #6 .
Noch was muß ich los werden zu dem was Thomas geschrieben hat :
Anglerboard ist eine Familie , da kriege ich Info´s ohne Ende wenn ich will und mich an die Regeln halte und sich daran halten ist nicht schwer , wenn ich es will  #6 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## anglerbraut (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Hallo wave,|wavey: 


vööollig überzeugt. Werde nächstes Jahr sofort nach Kroation fahren und dann anschließend hier im Board einen Bericht ( und hoffentlich auch Fangfotos :m ) hinterlassen.

Vielen DAnk schon mal.
#r  


#a


----------



## wave (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

hallo anglerbraut,

bin jetzt schon gespannt.
wenn du lust hast komm' mich mal in jezera besuchen, bin den ganzen sommer da!!
liebe grüße


----------



## anglerbraut (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Hallo,

ja gerne,dankde für die Einladung. Arbeitest du da unten, oder hast im Lotto gewonnen?
|supergri 
Haha

Gruß
anglerbraut#6


----------



## BadPoldi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Hi,

na ja, bedingt, kommt drauf an, also kroatien hat sehr viel naturschutzgebiet, wer vom camping-platz aus fischen will bitte schön, spaß macht das aber keinen (zumindest mir nicht)....

sicherlich gibts noch viel unberührte schätze, aber so lustig fand ichs da unten auch ned (was angeln und bestimmungen betrifft)

ich hatt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34651 mal gefragt, da kam nix...

war auch nur zum süßwasserfischen unten...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## wave (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

hallo anglerbraut,


leider nicht im lotto gewonnen!
ich arbeite über die saison dort u.a. mit charterfischen auf bluefin tuna.


----------



## anglerbraut (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

cooooooool, also ein Top-Insider,#6 

also es kann vielleicht auch nächstes Jahr werden, unser heuriger Angeltrip wird ja Finnland - schlotter |uhoh: - aber trotzdem komme ich dann auf alle Fälle vorbei.

Gute Saison wünsche ich noch:m


----------



## Pitchy (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Hallöle, da bin ich mal wieder aus aktuellem Anlass!

Fahre nämlich nächstes WE für 14 Tage nach Varazdin am "Flüsschen" Drava. Wie kompliziert die Bestimmungen anderswo in Kroatien bzzgl. Süsswasserangeln sind weiß ich nicht, aber was die Drava betrifft, hat sich meine Tante vorab mal schlau gemacht und mir berichtet, das ich die Erlaubnis ganz einfach käuflich erwerben kann, z.b. an zahlreichen Kioske in der Stadt.
Wäre auch nicht teuer!

So wollte mal dann nur ankündigen, das ich dann hier nen Bericht nach meinem Urlaub reinsetzten werde.

Vielleicht für einige die Nähe Wien wohnen ne ganz guter Tipp für nen Kurztripp 

MfG Pitchy


----------



## Pitchy (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Also meine Vorfreude hat sich grade getrübt!!
Meine Tante hatte sich wohl ncht richtig erkundigt, ud so hab ich nun selber rausgefunden das in Kroatien (Varazdin) es nur einen JAhresschein für 100EUR oder einen Tagesschein für 8,20 eur gibt!!

wow das ist saftig!!!


----------



## boat_c19 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelferien/Kroatien/Neretvadelta*

Also war gerade an den Plitvicer Seen, Naturschutzgebiet, sehr schön, aber absolutes Angelverbot (siehe Bild)


----------

